#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Уламжлалт эмт бодис, жорын хяналтын лавламж. (на монгольском языке).

## Вадим Асадулин

Решил открыть отдельную тему по препаратам Монгольской Медицины, которые есть в аптечках моих пациентов. Нет ни каких тайн!

Б. Дагвацэрэн, Л. Хишигжаргал, Г. Наранцэцэг, Л. Туул, Д. Наранцэцэг, Д. Бархасдорж. Уламжлалт эмт бодис, жорын хяналтын лавламж. Хянан тохиолдуулсан: Т. Зориг, Д. Цэрэндагва. Улаанбаатар, 2003.
Появились новые инструкции к препаратам на этикетках, несколько отличающиеся от Фармакопеи, что и предлагаю вниманию. 

Лекарство изготовлено на Армон фарм үйлдвэр. Улаанбаатар. Монголия.
Этикетка. 07.12.12  MNS 5586 : 2006.
Гарнаг-10, Пагрил жү, хар габүр-10. Цуврал № 1140512.
Эмийн найрлага: Пагрил, бибилэн, ар үр, сүгмэл гэх мэт 10 найрлагатай.  
Хэрэглэх заалт: Бадгана хүйтнийг аривдуулахгүйгээр шарын халууныг анагаах чадалтай. Идээ, ундааны  шингээлтийг сайжруулж, хүйтэн шарыг дарна. Эс шингэсэн, бадгана, бэтэг, шар хавсарсан өвчин, аюулхайн бадгана өвчин зэргийг анагаана.
Хориглох заалт: Тогтоогдоогүй.    
Гаж нөлөө: Энэ эмийн гаж нөлөө тогтоогдоогүй. Гарнаг-10 эмийн найрлага дахь түүхий эдүүдэд мэдрэг болон онцгой харшилтай хүмүүс хэрэглэх үед харшил үзүүлнэ.
Бусад эмтэй харилцан үйчлэл: Одоогоор бусад эмтэй харилцан үйлчлэл үзүүлээгүй болно.  
Хэрэглэх арга: Өдөрт 1-2 удаа тус бүр 0.5-1.5 гр-ыг буцалсан бүлээн усаар даруулж ууна. Эмсвэл эмчийн заавраар хэрэглэнэ.
Олгох нөхцөл: Гарнаг-10 талх эмийг эмчийн зааврын дагуу эмчилгээний хугацаа, тунг тохируулан эмийн сан ба эмнэлгээр дамжуулан олгоно.
Хадгалах нөхцөл, анхааруулга: Агааржуулалт сайтай, сэрүүн хуурай орчинд чийг, нарны шууд гэрлээс хамгаалж үйлдвэрийн сав баглаа боодолтой нь зориулалтын агүүлахад хадгална.
Лекарство изготовлено на Армон фарм үйлдвэр. Улаанбаатар. Монголия.
MNS 5586 : 2006.
Агар-6. Агар дүг. Цуврал № 3571211.
Эмийн найрлага: Агарнаг, бибилэн, лишь, задь, гажаа, жамц гэх мэт 6 найрлагатай.  
Хэрэглэх заалт: Бадган хүйтнийг анагаах, илчийг сэлбэх, хийг дарах чадалтай. Амь баригч хийн өвчин, хий хямарснаас амьсгал амаргүй болох, бадган хүйтэн зэрэг өвчнийг анагаана.
Хориглох заалт: Тогтоогдоогүй.    
Гаж нөлөө: Энэ эмийн гаж нөлөө тогтоогдоогүй. Агар-6 эмийн найрлага дахь түүхий эдүүдэд мэдрэг болон онцгой харшилтай хүмүүс хэрэглэх үед харшил үзүүлнэ.
Бусад эмтэй харилцан үйчлэл: Одоогоор бусад эмтэй харилцан үйлчлэл үзүүлээгүй болно.  
Хэрэглэх арга: Өдөрт 1-2 удаа тус бүр 0.5-1.5 гр-ыг буцалсан бүлээн усаар даруулж ууна. (Эмчийн заавраар хэрэглэнэ).
Олгох нөхцөл: Агар-6 талх эмийг эмчийн зааврын дагуу эмчилгээний хугацаа, тунг тохируулан эмийн сан ба эмнэлгээр дамжуулан олгоно.
Хадгалах нөхцөл, анхааруулга: Агааржуулалт сайтай, сэрүүн хуурай орчинд чийг, нарны шууд гэрлээс хамгаалж үйлдвэрийн сав баглаа боодолтой нь зориулалтын агүүлахад хадгална.
Лекарство изготовлено на Армон фарм үйлдвэр. Улаанбаатар. Монголия.
Этикетка. 08.04.2012 MNS 5586 : 2006.
Агар-17, агар жүдүнва. Цуврал № 2490911.
Эмийн найрлага: Агар, лидэр, цагаан лууван, нин шош, халма шош, ар үр, бар үр, жүр үр, руда, ажигсэржим гэх мэт 17 найрлагатай.  
Хэрэглэх заалт: Хий, цус харшилдсаныг тэгшитгэх, цус агсахыг анагаах, хатзалгыг дарах чадалтай. Голдуу хий, цус харшилдсан толгойн хатгалга, зүрх дэлсэх, амьсгаа давхцах, муу цус бөөрөнд буусан, бөөрний өвчин дээш сарниж хүзүү хөших, бөөр доргисноос цус цээжинд сарних, голын хий, дээш гүйгч хийн өвчин зэргийг анагаана.
Хориглох заалт: Тогтоогдоогүй.    
Гаж нөлөө: Энэ эмийн гаж нөлөө тогтоогдоогүй. Агар-17 эмийн найрлага дахь түүхий эдүүдэд мэдрэг болон онцгой харшилтай хүмүүс хэрэглэх үед харшил үзүүлнэ.
Бусад эмтэй харилцан үйчлэл: Одоогоор бусад эмтэй харилцан үйлчлэл үзүүлээгүй болно.  
Хэрэглэх арга: Өдөрт 1-2 удаа тус бүр 0.5-1.5 гр-ыг буцалсан бүлээн усаар даруулж ууна. (Эмчийн заавраар хэрэглэнэ).
Олгох нөхцөл: Агар-17 талх эмийг эмчийн зааврын дагуу эмчилгээний хугацаа, тунг тохируулан эмийн сан ба эмнэлгээр дамжуулан олгоно.
Хадгалах нөхцөл, анхааруулга: Агааржуулалт сайтай, сэрүүн хуурай орчинд чийг, нарны шууд гэрлээс хамгаалж үйлдвэрийн сав баглаа боодолтой нь зориулалтын агуулахад хадгална.  

Лекарство изготовлено на Армон фарм үйлдвэр. 
Улаанбаатар. Монголия.
Этикетка. 06.12.12. MNS 5587 : 2006. Цуврал №2941011, 1350612. 
Баатар-7, Бабо дүнжор, Баво-7.   
Эмийн найрлага: Ар үр, дагш, зод, гүгүл, гэх мэт 7 найрлагатай.
Хэрэглэх заалт: Нянг хөнөөх, хатгалгыг дарах чадалтай. Нян нядалж, хижгийг арилган, хорыг тайлж, өвдөхийг зогсооно. Халдварт хижиг, тархины хатгалга,
гэдэсний хатгалга, улаан нод, нүд шарлах, боом, булчин урвах, хошногоны гүвдрүү, толгойн хорхой, ханиад, шинэ, хуучин халуун хижиг ялангуяа нян халуун өвчинг анагаана.
Хориглох заалт: Тогтоогдоогүй.    
Гаж нөлөө: Энэ эмийн гаж нөлөө тогтоогдоогүй. Баатар-7 эмийн найрлага дахь түүхий эдүүдэд мэдрэг болон ургамлын онцгой харшилтай хүмүүс хэрэглэх үед харшил үзүүлнэ.
Бусад эмтэй харилцан үйчлэл: Одоогоор бусад эмтэй харилцан үйлчлэл үзүүлээгүй болно.  
Хэрэглэх арга: Өдөрт 1-2 удаа 3-5 үрлийг буцалсан бүлээн усаар даруулж ууна. (Эмчийн заавраар хэрэглэнэ).
Олгох нөхцөл: Баатар-7 үрэл эмийг эмчийн зааврын дагуу эмчилгээний хугацаа, тунг тохируулан эмийн сан ба эмнэлгээр дамжуулан олгоно.
Хадгалах нөхцөл, анхааруулга: Агааржуулалт сайтай, сэрүүн хуурай орчинд чийг, нарны шууд гэрлээс хамгаалж үйлдвэрийн сав баглаа боодолтой нь зориулалтын агүүлахад хадгална.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Подарили книги:

Принципы диагностики.


Народная медицина монгольских кочевников.


Монгольская Наука Исцеления.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2013)

----------

